# Levi & Samantha Morgan @ Archery Barn 3-D - Jan 30th



## david c (Jan 6, 2010)

You do not want to miss this 3-D shoot on January 30th. The Archery Barn is pleased to announce that Levi & Samantha Morgan will be here to do a Seminar on 3- D shooting.

Heres the schedule ....

8:30 - 9:15    Registration & Biscuits

9:30 - 10:15  Seminar with Levi & Samantha

11:00              Shotgun Start

--------------------------------------------------------------

A.S.A. rules   -   20 Targets    -   Classes for Everyone

Cost -- $ 15

For more info go to archerybarnllc.com  or call 828-524-0625

This is sure to be an awesome day & we look forward to seeing you guys and girls here.


----------



## BARN SHOOTER (Jan 6, 2010)

*State  indoor qualifier this saturday*

:dhey yall dont forget about the state indoor qualifier this saturday 10.am @ the archery barn,franklin,n.c.


----------



## BARN SHOOTER (Jan 8, 2010)

Archery barn indoor saturday 10.am & 2.pm shoot times dont miss it, its gonna be hot shots at work!!!!!!!!


----------



## BARN SHOOTER (Jan 19, 2010)

*Sounds like another crowd coming*

THANKS FOR ALL THE CALLS ABOUT THE 1-30-10 ,3-D SHOOT WITH LEVI & SAMANTHA MORGAN GONNA BE A GREAT TIME DONT MISS IT.WE ARE SHOOTIN THIS SATURDAY VEGAS ROUNDS 10AM & 2PM SHOOT TIMES,WWW.ARCHERYBARNLLC.COM OR CALL 828-524-0625


----------



## Mark A. Jones (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey David,
Just watch me tear up that 3-D on the 30th of this month.  I'll show you how to shoot 63rd out of 62 shooters.  Main thing is to have a good time doing it.  You all make sure that everyone has a good time.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Mark A. Jones (Jan 22, 2010)

Looking forward to the shoot next Saturday.  If the turnout is anything like last nights league shoot, it is going to be a busy day Saturday.


----------



## BARN SHOOTER (Jan 24, 2010)

*01-30th  saturday 3-d*

:fine:


----------



## trykon7 (Jan 25, 2010)

Samantha is soooo HOT!!!!!!!


----------



## david c (Jan 25, 2010)

*you gotta be tough*

you gonna have to bring your a-game boys --- they are calling from everywhere .


----------



## Mark A. Jones (Jan 26, 2010)

Can't wait until Saturday.  May have to get a boat and float the river and pick me up some nice arrows.  But if you do loose an arrow in the river, Steve will sell you one at a decent price.  Just come out and have a good time and bring a few extra arrows just in case.  May be a little rusty from the Christmas break.


----------



## BARN SHOOTER (Jan 26, 2010)

*Its gonna be hot 3-d ing*


----------



## trykon7 (Jan 27, 2010)

Man I wanna come shoot!!!!!  Just ain't sure witch shoot I'm goin to yet....  I also have a circut shoot Saturday...


----------



## BARN SHOOTER (Jan 27, 2010)

*Come on out its gonna be a goodin*

HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT TRYKON,MASON


----------



## BARN SHOOTER (Jan 28, 2010)

To the top


----------



## MI360 (Jan 28, 2010)

Whats the deal for sat if the weather is bad???


----------



## trykon7 (Jan 29, 2010)

MI360 said:


> Whats the deal for sat if the weather is bad???



Bad weather, not around here...
Although NC might be another story!!!  Good luck Mitchell!!!


----------



## BARN SHOOTER (Jan 29, 2010)

*Its gonna be hot 3-d ing*

CANT BE SCARED, WE SHOOTING THE NEW SNOWMAN LINE OF 3-D TOMORROW ,SO YES ITS ON IN THE SNOW.WWW.ARCHERYBARNLLC.COM:biggrin2::biggrin2::shoot::shoot:


----------

